
Changing Safe Harbor Laws to Force 8Chan, Reddit and Others to Clean Up - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/07/opinion/8chan-reddit-youtube-el-paso.html
======
hedora
Making speech that we don’t agree with illegal will just push it into darker
corners of the internet. (Look at the fallout from sesta to see what I mean —
Online sex trafficking is now much harder to police than it used to be, but
legitimate speech and health information has been taken down).

A much better approach than giving up on the right to free speech is to
eliminate the commercial incentives that make publication of clickbait and
hate speech trolling so profitable for the big internet giants.

One approach is to make all online tracking and ad targeting truly opt-in.
This would cut of the stream of revenue for low quality content providers by
shifting money to display advertising that is priced based on the strength of
the brand of the publication producing the content.

If google and fb want to keep making money in such a world, then they’ll have
to change their recommendation algorithms to be based off of the quality of
the underlying content, and not engagement.

As much as 8chan is a cesspool, it was apparently the second place the
shooter’s manifesto was published. The document itself went to a mainstream
social network, and the content was heavily sourced from Twitter.

